# Tips! Tips! And more Tips!



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi I am excited to let all uber drivers know that there is a new startup that I came across from another driver or person on one of the posts on this site I hope it works.

We all should register and when they launch they will let us know 
We should also encourage our riders to sign up for it as we'll

www.tap2tip.com


----------



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

A 1/3 of my drivers always toss me cash money. Cold hard cash. People don't need a button to tip when they can just hand it to you.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

my new policy regarding tips:

Just don't say no.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting, just had a guy yesterday who asked if he could ad a tip on the app ..


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

You


The LAwnmower said:


> A 1/3 of my drivers always toss me cash money. Cold hard cash. People don't need a button to tip when they can just hand it to you.


 have a point there but when they don't have any cash they will have the option to hit the button to tip


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Xphoria said:


> You
> 
> have a point there but when they don't have any cash they will have the option to hit the button to tip


....... only if they happen to have that app already!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

The LAwnmower said:


> A 1/3 of my drivers always toss me cash money. Cold hard cash. People don't need a button to tip when they can just hand it to you.


I'm lucky if 1 in 20 tips. That's the downside to dealing mostly with college students. At least if they could tip through the app, then it would just be going on daddy's credit card like the fare, and it would probably be more likely to happen.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I'm lucky if 1 in 20 tips. That's the downside to dealing mostly with college students. At least if they could tip through the app, then it would just be going on daddy's credit card like the fare, and it would probably be more likely to happen.


True. I've had a number of students tell me their folks won't let them have a car in college, but instead pay for their Uber's.


----------

